# Is lyft cheating drivers?



## uberlyftdriver (Aug 15, 2017)

Do you feel that lyft passengers are billed way higher than what lyft shows to the driver paid by rider?


----------



## Danky (Dec 7, 2016)

It doesn't include the Service fee, for one.


----------



## uberlyftdriver (Aug 15, 2017)

It's lot more than service fee in some cases. It all depends on how the calculation is but definitely more than normal booking fee and airport fee if applicable.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

No


----------



## uberlyftdriver (Aug 15, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> No


Yes


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

uberlyftdriver said:


> Yes


You asked a question, I answered. Sorry if I'm not going to stomp my feet along with you.


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

If anything lift is cheating passengers. You sign up to get paid for a ride according to how many miles you drive and how much time it takes you. As a passenger I would expect the same thing to pay according to how far I go. I've double-checked the miles and times many many times and I've never gotten cheated from lifting this far as that goes. Now I do agree this sometimes a passengers get charged more than what we see on our screen excluding the trust and safety fee or whatever they're calling it now. So anything that charging passengers more than the mild and time. May say that it might be a way around prime time for surge pricing and not given the driver any of that. That's one way to look at it. As always nobody's forcing you to drive


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Yes, instead of raising prices, they skim off of drivers


----------



## mrsakamoto (Jun 1, 2017)

Im making 40% less now


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

They don't care about drivers at all!


----------



## howster (Sep 2, 2017)

I can tell you that one of my first rides with Lyft my passenger showed me he paid 19:53 for the ride while Lyft said he paid $ 17.13 and then Lyft took 25% of $17.13. From what I can tell both Uber and Lyft are less than honest with us


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

howster said:


> I can tell you that one of my first rides with Lyft my passenger showed me he paid 19:53 for the ride while Lyft said he paid $ 17.13 and then Lyft took 25% of $17.13. From what I can tell both Uber and Lyft are less than honest with us


You forget to add the "trust and safety fee" which u don't see on your end, but pax does. Usually around $2 depending in region


----------



## VANDERCAMP (Sep 4, 2017)

yes!! they don't care about their drivers!


----------



## JUDY ANDERSON (Sep 5, 2017)

yes!! they are skimming off the top! Im losing everything!!! the algorithms have gotten so bad!!! they trick you, then now they block your rides, and make you lose everything you own!! I don't even have any food money, or gas!


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I can't even drive without some ass in the office making my life a total hell! I cannot work 35 hour make 150 dollars!! Its pathetic!!! Its robery, its wrong!!! I want more money, that doesn't even cover gas!!!!! It doesn't make me anything, so you better stop this , and give me more money!!!!! 2 rides an hour!!!


----------

